# BigThanks to John M REW,miniDSP and HTS



## Jeff L (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi all, Id like to thank all who participate on this site and also to miniDSP for a great product. An even bigger thanks to John M for creating REW which is an invaluable DIY HT enthusiast tool. Also Power Sound Audio for my xv15se that im lovin

Ive spent last year or so lurking this site and joining just recently. My HT wouldnt be where it is now and probably would have ended up a HTIB which in hindsight would have been a mistake. I recently completed
integrating my xv15se sub and the improvement is unbelievable. I spent last three days doing so and it was time well spent. My room had significant decay in the 16hz-30hz which has diminished quite a bit. Instead of boooooom I now get booom,booom,booom. impact is stronger and tighter than it was. I do have a hump at 40hz, but im ok with that. :bigsmile: Looking forward to doing my mains at some point.

Last, if your new and not sure about the whole thing don't hesitate, its time and money well spent. theres nothing involved that someone here cant help with. :T

Regards Jeff


----------



## lizrussspike (Aug 18, 2014)

Jeff L said:


> Hi all, Id like to thank all who participate on this site and also to miniDSP for a great product. An even bigger thanks to John M for creating REW which is an invaluable DIY HT enthusiast tool. Also Power Sound Audio for my xv15se that im lovin
> 
> Ive spent last year or so lurking this site and joining just recently. My HT wouldnt be where it is now and probably would have ended up a HTIB which in hindsight would have been a mistake. I recently completed
> integrating my xv15se sub and the improvement is unbelievable. I spent last three days doing so and it was time well spent. My room had significant decay in the 16hz-30hz which has diminished quite a bit. Instead of boooooom I now get booom,booom,booom. impact is stronger and tighter than it was. I do have a hump at 40hz, but im ok with that. :bigsmile: Looking forward to doing my mains at some point.
> ...


Jeff, Any advice for newbie like myself integrating the miniDSP 2X4 and the XV15SE? I do onw that sub(love it) and two Polk subs for now. I have the miniDSP on the way, and was wondering what issues you ran into?
Thanks Russ


----------



## Jeff L (Jun 24, 2014)

Im no expert. Wayne P wrote quite a few threads on room response and REW, start there, helped me out. For me it was a slow process, probably spent 3 days playing with it. The one thing I haven't completely wrapped my head around is the House Curve. Still some reading and trial and error with the mini to get that figured out. 

I used the 2.1 plugin from DSP site, that was pretty self explanatory after running REW. For me the REW has so many variables to input, that's what I felt a lil overwhelmed by at first. Plenty of knowledgeable people here to help. Id definitely read thru the tutorial stickies before you get started.

That said the mini was worth the investment. 

Regards jeff


----------



## qiayushua (Dec 6, 2014)

used the 2.1 plugin from DSP site, that was pretty self explanatory after running REW. For me the REW has so many variables to input, that's what I felt a lil overwhelmed by at first. Plenty of knowledgeable people here to help. Id definitely read thru the tutorial stickies before you get started.


----------

